# QUAD SLi Motherboard? (if it can do sli, can it do quad?)



## erebusting

I was looking at some motherboards for a new i7 build...and I feel like getting either the gigabyte ud5 or the gigabyte extreme motherboard.

I was wondering if I would be able to do quad sli on either of these? (or if not, could you please recommend one which I could)...

-I was thinking that since it can do at least SLi it could probably do quad sli (since quad sli is just simply two physical cards which EACH have 2 gpus..therefore you would need two pci express slots at least and one of those boards -if not both- has @ least 3 for tri sli)


----------



## erebusting

erebusting said:


> I was looking at some motherboards for a new i7 build...and I feel like getting either the gigabyte ud5 or the gigabyte extreme motherboard.
> 
> I was wondering if I would be able to do quad sli on either of these? (or if not, could you please recommend one which I could)...
> 
> -I was thinking that since it can do at least SLi it could probably do quad sli (since quad sli is just simply two physical cards which EACH have 2 gpus..therefore you would need two pci express slots at least and one of those boards -if not both- has @ least 3 for tri sli)



someone please help me out...


----------



## yhahh

I advise you to build a quad SLI with 2 physical cards with both have 2 gpu cores.
With this solution, there are many mobo able to do that.

A quad-SLI with 4 physical cards is stupid.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Both those motherboards can use 2 9800gx2's or 2 GTX295's. But if you are going highend I would go 3 280's (if you are on a budget) or go 3 285's. If you want the extreme than get a Evga Classified motherboard and do 3 285's plus a 9800gt for physx.


----------



## Intel_man

I don't think the Classified is out yet. But it IS a good mobo from what I've heard about it.


----------



## erebusting

yhahh said:


> I advise you to build a quad SLI with 2 physical cards with both have 2 gpu cores.
> With this solution, there are many mobo able to do that.
> 
> A quad-SLI with 4 physical cards is stupid.



who was talking abotu 4 physical cards anyways? -I never heard of that before?....maybe thats your dream comp? lol




Intel_man said:


> I don't think the Classified is out yet. But it IS a good mobo from what I've heard about it.


yea I like it too, but I wish it would support 24 gb of ram -for upgradeability...also I have not noticed if it supports IDE drives  -I have 2 special dvd drives I would like to use....if it has both of those then it is a definite buy for me!...also, how do they use that 9800gt for physics only? thats something new to me and I like the sound of it, just not sure about how it works or how to go about using it...


----------



## Gooberman

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


>



Man that would be nice to have.


----------



## laznz1

Gooberman said:


> Man that would be nice to have.



oh yes please!!!


----------



## yhahh

erebusting said:


> who was talking abotu 4 physical cards anyways? -I never heard of that before?....maybe thats your dream comp? lol


lol I know you didn't speak about that. But we never know, if anyone who wants to do this was reading this topic, now he knows that I find it stupid


----------



## erebusting

yea I just heard about that evga classified board 2 days ago I was like WTH! lol...that picture is nice though!...would it be possible to do 2x gtx 295s and + something like hte 9800gt fr physics? ....


----------



## mac550

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


>



*drools* I WANT!


----------



## CdnAudiophile

erebusting said:


> yea I just heard about that evga classified board 2 days ago I was like WTH! lol...that picture is nice though!...would it be possible to do 2x gtx 295s and + something like hte 9800gt fr physics? ....



I think 4 GPU's is the max right now. Plus 3 285's are more powerful than 2 295's so I don't know why you would try with 2 295's.


----------

